# Llevábamos las de perder



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"Yo le pedí a mi hermano que no se enfrentara con ellos. Llevábmos las de perder, debíamos adaptarnos a la nueva situación." (Julia Navarra, yo ya estoy muerto)

No entiendo eso de "llevábamos las". ¿Qué significa llevar aquí y qué llevan? ¿Cómo traducís la segunda frase?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## moldavia

Es una expresión idiomática. Por "llevar las de perder" se entiende "llevar/traer/tener las (posibilidades) de perder", estar en desventaja.

(ich würde nicht wissen, wie es zu übersetzen, entschuldigung, mein Deutsch ist nicht zu gut)


----------



## Tonerl

*llevar las de perder *
der oder die Benachteiligte sein
den Kürzeren ziehen
Pech haben 
den Schaden haben
die Arschkarte ziehen (vulgär)  

*tú llevas las de perder  *
du wirst den Kürzeren ziehen  

_*normalmente los que están abajo llevan siempre las de perder  *_
die unteren sozialen Schichten sind normalerweise immer die Leidtragenden/ziehen immer den Kürzeren/sind immer die Benachteiligten/haben immer Pech

Hilft dir das ?


----------



## kunvla

moldavia said:


> Es una expresión idiomática. Por "llevar las de perder" se entiende "llevar/traer/tener las (posibilidades) de perder", estar en desventaja.
> 
> (ich würde nicht wissen wüsste nicht, wie es zu übersetzen ist, entschuldigung, mein Deutsch ist nicht zu so gut)


Dein Deutsch ist .

*llevar las de perder* =tener más probabilidades de perder. Ej: _Ellos llevan las de perder si vamos a juicio, así que nosotros tranquilos_.
Salanova, Juan: _Dicionario de dichos y frases hechas_

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

¿Sería correcto traducirlo con _würde_?


> Llevábamos las de perder, debíamos adaptarnos a la nueva situación.


_Wir *würden* den Kürzeren ziehen; wir mussten uns auf die neue Situation einstellen. _Pienso que también se puede traducir _Wir hatten die schlechteren Karten._

Saludos.


----------



## kayokid

Hallo.

Könnte man hier so etwas sagen?

Wir hatten dabei viel zu verlieren, ...

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ahh gracias,

Debería saber que verbos con "las" siempre son expresiones idiomáticas.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

kayokid said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Könnte man hier so etwas sagen?
> 
> Wir hatten dabei viel zu verlieren, ...
> 
> Danke im Voraus.


Hallo *kayokid*,

ich denke nicht, dass man es so übersetzen kann. "_Viel zu verlieren haben_" ist etwas anderes als "_den Kürzeren ziehen_".
_Viel zu verlieren haben_ = _tener mucho que perder_.

Un saludo


----------



## kayokid

osa_menor said:


> Hallo *kayokid*,
> 
> ich denke nicht, dass man es so übersetzen kann. "_Viel zu verlieren haben_" ist etwas anderes als "_den Kürzeren ziehen_".
> _Viel zu verlieren haben_ = _tener mucho que perder_.
> 
> Un saludo



Vielen Dank!


----------

